# The Ethiopian Highland from Africa Seeds.



## Rolling Thunder (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone here know if Africa Seeds has an active website? Or who their approved vendors are? I'm looking for their E.H. landrace. Peace to all you heads! ~ RT


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

I`ve just read (somewhere online) that Africa Seeds was shut-down last fall, but I`m having some difficulty confirming this. Does anyone else have any info on that? Thanks.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, please forgive my bumping my own thread, but this strain is the reason why I even bothered to register at this website. Before beginning the process of searching the web for a vendor of this particular strain, I had never heard of this website before, but the following link came up in the search:

=> Here's a listing of Marijuana Seeds Breeders that are still active and selling seeds.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedsBreeders.htm <=

Now, that page identifies Africa Seeds ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/AfricanSeeds.htm ) as an active seed company. I cannot tell when that page was last updated, but I'd sure like to hear from the designated person on this website who is responsible for updating the information on that page, to please confirm whether or not they know for a fact that Africa Seeds is "currently" active or inactive, and who their designated vendors are, at the present moment? 

Btw, who is the Website Adminstrator? Does he or she ever post on these boards? - RT


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

They have a contact link.

Try to contact them.

hXXp://www.africanmarijuanaseeds.com/

eace:


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link, HIE. It is appreciated but that company is not the same as the 'Africa Seeds' represented on the MP page linked above: Africa Seeds ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/AfricanSeeds.htm ) ; nor do they carry any of the strains catalogued on the Marijuana Passion page which is dedicated to Africa Seeds.


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 26, 2009)

It seems the original site of African seeds is gone. I dunno what happened, i'm sorry that the page is not updated in years, it's not always easy to keep it up like that. 

hXXp://www.africanmarijuanaseeds.com/ is NOT the original site. If you read the site it's part of AMS so it has nothing to do with African seeds.

I remember some other seedbank used to sell African seeds in the past but I can not asure you that they still do, and if they do if the seeds are fresh or just old stock they have for years. 

Maybe you can find some information on other boards, who knows. I'm sorry that I can not help you out. 

It's too bad they are gone because they had some fine strains listed as their stock.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 26, 2009)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> It's too bad they are gone because they had some fine strains listed as their stock.


 
Thanks for your reply and clarifying where things stand. As you have suggested, I will check around. I know one vendor who claims to have EH stock, but the only rep I can find for them online is 'bad'. 

At this point, I'm prepared to pay for 'old' seeds, as long as they're the real deal and have been stored well. From the look of things, they were "shut down" some time late last year. It's a pity as they had one of, if not the best collection of landrace sativas on the entire web, with the possible exception of one Brazilian seed vendor I know about. 

So the stock held by the vendor in question may be a year or two old, or three at the most, if its authentic. With 3 year old seed, I'd likely need about 50-60 seeds to ensure a half-way decent selection. Right now, I'm debating with myself whether I want to risk paying $300.00 to a vendor no one on this site ever heard of, let alone knows anything about, and who's only online rep I can find is 'bad'. 

I'll visit a few other forums and take another week or two, at the most, to make-up my mind on this vendor in question. If I can't get some further clarification on Africa Seeds within that period, and their current vendors, I suspect I'll take the risk. 

If that vendor fails to deliver the real deal, then he will have bought himself the worst case of bad rep any vendor could wish for. By the time I'm finished with him, he'll regret the day I dawned his website! If he shafts me. If he delivers, the opposite is equally true. Wherever I go, I'll give him good rep. 

The search continues ... and may see me off to Africa in the end!
:lama:RT


----------

